# grow your own sweet potato slips easily



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

well, so far it has been a really busy year for me. but I wanted to update on growing your own sweet potato slips. A while back I posted a picture of how I grow S.P. slips, here are the results in only a couple of weeks, with over 200 slips so far. at $1.00 or more per slip if you have to buy them then this is a savings














you can see how healthy of a root system these have

do a good turn today, sow some seed
Errol


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

Lookin' good, Errol! I've got some going in the (unheated) greenhouse-









They're not as far along as yours! And I've had them going since late Feb.  It's been too cold, I should have brought them in. What variety SP do you have? I have the Golden Nugget (I think that's what they are, I got them originally from The Barefoot Farmer, Jeff Poppin) and Japanese. I hope to have at least 20 or 30 to plant come June. What are you going to do with all of those slips?


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi TennesseeChicken, I grow the beaureguard SP, and right now I have something over 200 slips not counting what has not been cut off. I will have 150 slips to plant for myself, and then I will give the others away. I used to start them in glass's of water but it was so slow. The way I do it now I can get 100's of slips from 4 potatoes in under a month. The propagation box I use is just a small plastic storage box (minus lid) with aluminum foil covering the bottom , then a 3ft rope light curled around, then 2 inches of sand (great heat conductor) and then 2 inches of soil, lay the SP's down length ways, covered 1/2 with soil. just keep moist (not soggy) and will do better under light, the rope light will keep the sand & soil at a constant 80-85 degrees, really simple, fast, and inexpensive setup
Have a great day


----------



## JosefinaE (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, I recently started growing sweet potatoes and I follow these tips (video ones). So by far everything is going fine, take a look at it, maybe it will also help you.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I think my sweet potato slips will be house bound for the winter then transplanted. we are starting to cool off now and the starts are still small but doing well no reason they can't be a house plant for winter then out in late spring.


----------



## smile99 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for the good times!!! The days you filled with pleasure. Thank you for fond memories....


----------

